# Great Article



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

The Astonishing Implications of Schedule F ⋆ Brownstone Institute


Should a genuinely reformist president ever take office, Schedule F must be issued on the very first day.




brownstone.org


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mike Xonox said:


> The Astonishing Implications of Schedule F ⋆ Brownstone Institute
> 
> 
> Should a genuinely reformist president ever take office, Schedule F must be issued on the very first day.
> ...


The fact that Biden reversed it as part of his first acts in office is evidence of how effective it would have been.
Biden, being the head of the executive branch, could have easily just ignored the order, never firing a soul.
That wasn't good enough. He needed to signal to his deep state cronies that he had their backs, and they were protected under him.
Despicable.

Maybe DeSantis will reissue the original hours after taking the oath.


----------

